

Xtend: CoffeeScript for Java - a better alternative than Scala? - octaveguin
http://www.eclipse.org/xtend/

======
bootily
The video on the link does not impress. Patching java is getting pretty old.

Java is mature technology and you can (and I have) write any metaphor you want
on top of it within the jvm 's constraints.

So the question becomes if your in the JVM and not writing java then you
should probably have a big customer creating, money making, IT efficiency,
time to market case to make.

As much as I can't stand closure at least I can't blame Rich Hickey for
playing small ball.

These java patches are wanting and ill advised.

